# Angel VS Wizard



## LamDai (Mar 25, 2010)

This is really just for fun . Check out what we can do with Photoshop .


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 25, 2010)

:thumbdown:


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------

